# Walt Disney World Family Trip...



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Alright Kiddies...
A group of us are traveling to Orlando to visit the other House of the Mouse aka Walt Disney World, and I would love to meet with other members of Haunt Forum that are local there. We will arrive May 9th but wont actually be at the park until the 10th-16th. The bunch of us are going with our children and having one huge family outing there. So anyone from this message board is happy to meet us there and hang a bit. If you are interested then let me know in PM and we can hang out and maybe meet up later (adults only) for drinks and just having fun.


----------



## MrTrick (Sep 28, 2007)

I want to go back to the House with the Mouse. Went last year, man what a blast.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

have to make sure to visit the Haunted Mansion.. I love that ride.. havent been to house of the mouse in 3 years now


----------

